# Morrus - why people are having board probs



## seankreynolds (Sep 29, 2003)

Morrus -

I sent you this in email a couple of weeks ago but haven't seen it addressed, so I'm posting it here on the off chance there's something hookie between your email and mine.

The reason why some people are having problems posting is because they're still going to the old boards (I know, you know that) ... because the link at the top of the ENworld main page still links you to http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/

The messageboards link in the left sidebar takes you to the new (correct, working) boards but the link at the top takes you to the old ones. If you fix that top-page link then only people using out-of-date bookmarks will still be going to the old boards.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Sep 29, 2003)

I can post regularly now, but every time I sign up I have to log in again.

*Bump*


----------



## BOZ (Sep 29, 2003)

duh!  thanks sean, just fixed that now.


----------



## Wolf72 (Sep 29, 2003)

isn't that info on the front page as well? 

I was having those problems ... read the front page, and Poof! It was like morrus was here and fixed my 'puter up for me.

... I remember him mentioning something about not having ever seen Thomas's English Muffins in England


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 29, 2003)

That info was in the front page, in a sticky announcement, AND in the Meta Forum.

But thanks all the same SKR.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 29, 2003)

the address is not the only problem for (at least) a few members.

I have to re-login EVERY single post, and I haven't used cyberstreet's address since the change.
And I've deleted my cookies more times than I can count.

Also, these issues are discussed in fairly deep detail in the Meta Forum.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 30, 2003)

Which link is that?  There is no link at the top of the news page.  Are you somehow seeing something I'm not?


----------



## seankreynolds (Sep 30, 2003)

Here is a screenshot. Note the green circles marking a mouseover on the link (upper right), and the address it points to (lower left).

http://www.seankreynolds.com/enworld.jpg

This is using the "Karate" theme. I haven't checked to see if it's present in other themes.

Edit: OK, I just checked and it looks like it (the bar of links, including the link to the old boards) is only in the Karate theme.

Speaking of the Karate theme, you'll notice on the screenshot that the gold-text elements which probably look fine on the black-background theme are very hard to read on Karate, which has a white background. Any plans to change that?


----------



## Nifelhein (Sep 30, 2003)

Yeah I have said that more than once before.. maybe now that Sean K Reynolds asked about and uses the same theme that I do we will have a readable page...

Just complaining... no big deal, marking the text doesn't hurt that much and besides, I love enworld!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2003)

Ah, I see!  It never occured to me that the other themes were laid out differently.  I'll get on it - thanks!

As for the font colour - I have to use a single font colour for quotes, etc.  If someone could suggest a colour which works on all themes, I'll certainly give it a try.


----------



## Nifelhein (Oct 1, 2003)

I will experiment on it and tell you which ones could be used so that it is good for everyone.

Prefer the answer here or on a new thread?


----------



## Nifelhein (Oct 2, 2003)

Okay, so far I have seen at least three colors that would make it good in all three themes, hexadecimal values:

Hex={CC,66,00}

Hex={CC,99,00}

Hex={00,66,66}

It seems they would be even better if used in bold type, but it would be up to you, also there is an option:

Have it the same colors of links on each theme, ither visited or unvisited, but that would ask for another thing, qutations as separate paragraphs.

Anyway I might keep experimenting, but i think those, especially the mustard ones would be okay and not very far from any of the themes.

Edit: By the way, morrus, your title is on the pirate's day yet.


----------



## seankreynolds (Oct 16, 2003)

Bump.

This issue is still not fixed.


----------



## Nifelhein (Oct 18, 2003)

I also thought if it wouls be possible to actually visualize the news from other days in the new style, when i click a day past it just changes to the old style.

How about it morrus?


----------

